# SNOW :O



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I woke up to like and inch o snow,and it's STILL snowing. Oh man.

Beia wasn't bothered by it,but Bruno froze in the hallway like....WTH is that?
:rofl:

Excited to toss snowballs at them >:3


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

uhh i wanna see snow  it like 78 freakin degrees here, i'm wearing short sleeves and have the Ac blasted


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

lol. Dang. Trade ya.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OK :woof::woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Aireal said:


> uhh i wanna see snow  it like 78 freakin degrees here, i'm wearing short sleeves and have the Ac blasted


I can send you mine lol , got snow a few days ago it looks nice for about a minute and then you realize how cold it is and want the summer back lol .


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It's been snowing here for two days... I love it especially since this is our first winter here since we moved from vegas


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is snowing here too. It looks like it is going to keep snowing for awhile too. The dogs don't mind it but man that wind is horrible.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

where are you mikado? we had that snow / wind storm the other night was insane.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i hate tennessee weather. last week it was chilly & today its 75. its s'posed to be wet & cold toward the end of the week. we call it sick weather!


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Snow*

We are getting so much snow. I live close to South Lake Tahoe Ca. My dogs love it so much! The bad thing is our power has been out since Friday! I have a generator for power but no water!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> i hate tennessee weather. last week it was chilly & today its 75. its s'posed to be wet & cold toward the end of the week. we call it sick weather!


sounds like fl, one night low of 30 then next day its like 82 what the heck is that about. and they wonder why everyone gets so sick :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish we got snow. It's only snowed here like once or twice, but it snows in all the towns around us, weird huh?


----------

